# Buffed und WoW



## offspringer05 (8. August 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bin nun schon seit längerer Zeit auf Buffed.de unterwegs und mir fällt eines immer wieder auf.
Während man auf wowszene.de relativ objektiv informiert wird, profiliert sich Buffed vor allem durch, naja sagen wir mal "Arschkriechen".
Kein einziger Artikel spricht von der unzufriedenen Community, dem verschwendeten Content und den mittlerweile alltäglichen Instanzserverproblemen.
Wieso ist eine Seite, die uns sachlich informieren sollte, so parteiisch?
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Anduris (8. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, wovon du sprichst! xD


----------



## Corok (8. August 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen buffed ist unter den MMO-Community Pages am ehesten mit einem bekannten tagesblatt mit vier buchstaben zu vergleichen. also nicht zu viel erwarten und die seichte unterhaltung genießen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odilion (8. August 2009)

Corok schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen buffed ist unter den MMO-Community Pages am ehesten mit einem bekannten tagesblatt mit vier buchstaben zu vergleichen. also nicht zu viel erwarten und die seichte unterhaltung genießen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ne ne,
die von dir angesprochene zeitung mit den 4 buchstaben würde jeden skandal bis aufs geringste ausschlachten.
das tut buffed nicht, im gegenteil, sie verschweigen es.
und hand aufs herz, was aus wow und vorallem aber blizzard geworden ist, das ist ein skandal.

soll ich euch sagen, was der wahre grund ist?
buffed lebt von den mmos, es könnte zwar auch ohne wow gut leben, aber wow ist nun mal ein wichtiger hauptbestandteil für buffed. 
und wenn man den leuten dann auch noch zeigt, dass da was schief geht, dann ist das sicher nicht gut fürs geschäft.


----------



## offspringer05 (8. August 2009)

Corok schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen buffed ist unter den MMO-Community Pages am ehesten mit einem bekannten tagesblatt mit vier buchstaben zu vergleichen. also nicht zu viel erwarten und die seichte unterhaltung genießen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oben genannte Tageszeitung schreibt wenigstens über alles. Zwar sehr schlecht und populistisch, aber über ALLES.
Buffed schreibt nur über Blumen und Sonne und Regenbogen und verschließt die Augen vor den Problemen, die es in WoW nun mal gibt.


----------



## lovechia (8. August 2009)

ich kenne wowszene nicht, hab mir die ersten News durchgelesen und kann keinen Unterschied zu Buffed news erkennen


----------



## teroa (8. August 2009)

offspringer05 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin nun schon seit längerer Zeit auf Buffed.de unterwegs und mir fällt eines immer wieder auf.
> Während man auf wowszene.de relativ objektiv informiert wird, profiliert sich Buffed vor allem durch, naja sagen wir mal "Arschkriechen".
> Kein einziger Artikel spricht von der unzufriedenen Community, dem verschwendeten Content und den mittlerweile alltäglichen Instanzserverproblemen.
> ...




Buffed (ehemals blasc) war schon immer ne wow arschkriecherseite...


----------



## Elmurda (8. August 2009)

News sind News. Kritiken sind Kritiken. Flames sind Flames.

Buffed.de ist eine News-Seite mit Flammer-Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pacster (8. August 2009)

offspringer05 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin nun schon seit längerer Zeit auf Buffed.de unterwegs und mir fällt eines immer wieder auf.
> Während man auf wowszene.de relativ objektiv informiert wird, profiliert sich Buffed vor allem durch, naja sagen wir mal "Arschkriechen".
> Kein einziger Artikel spricht von der unzufriedenen Community, dem verschwendeten Content und den mittlerweile alltäglichen Instanzserverproblemen.
> ...




Weil die buffed-Artikel sich generell eher um Neuigkeiten seitens der Entwickler oder Veränderungen am buffed Angebot drehen. Das gilt nicht nur für WoW sondern auch für jedes andere Spiel. Wenn Blizz also die Nachricht verbreitet das nur noch 10millionen spieler WoW spielen, dann wirst du bei buffed dazu mit Sicherheit einen Artikel finden....hingegen sind Lags, kurzzeitige Serverausfälle, oder leichte Behinderungen beim Betreten einer Instanz wohl bei keinem Spiel großartig thematisiert worden(und schon gar nicht die subjektive Meinung irgendeines Teils der Community)...sonst hätten wir das komplette letzte Jahr wohl mit AoC-News verbracht.....;-)


----------



## Lucky1991 (8. August 2009)

Corok schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen buffed ist unter den MMO-Community Pages am ehesten mit einem bekannten tagesblatt mit vier buchstaben zu vergleichen. also nicht zu viel erwarten und die seichte unterhaltung genießen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das würd ich mal ganz und gar nicht sagen

das is einfach der easy mode... buffed schreibt das was der spieler hören will und nich was er nich hören will... so kommt es auch dass buffed so ca. am meisten WoW community auf seiner seite hat... 

und sind wir mal ehrlich

auf welche seite geht man lieber? auf eine wo man informatives gutes material hat oder wo man eher schlechte sachen hört die man eher nicht hören will?


----------



## offspringer05 (8. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> leichte Behinderungen beim Betreten einer Instanz



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Der war gut^^


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Weil die buffed-Artikel sich generell eher um Neuigkeiten seitens der Entwickler oder Veränderungen am buffed Angebot drehen. Das gilt nicht nur für WoW sondern auch für jedes andere Spiel. Wenn Blizz also die Nachricht verbreitet das nur noch 10millionen spieler WoW spielen, dann wirst du bei buffed dazu mit Sicherheit einen Artikel finden....hingegen sind Lags, kurzzeitige Serverausfälle, oder leichte Behinderungen beim Betreten einer Instanz wohl bei keinem Spiel großartig thematisiert worden(und schon gar nicht die subjektive Meinung irgendeines Teils der Community)...sonst hätten wir das komplette letzte Jahr wohl mit AoC-News verbracht.....;-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (8. August 2009)

offspringer05 schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Der war gut^^




Also bei mir waren es immer nur leichte Behinderungen...die auch nur in Stratholme auftraten...und keine 20 Sekunden dauerten. Allerdings habe ich mich auch nicht in highend raid-instanzen rumgetrieben und bin auf keinen überfüllten Server gewesen(da seid ihr aber selbst Schuld wenn ihr auf die letzten überfüllten Blutdurst-Drecksserver wollt. Euch werden schließlich Server empfohlen und es gab dutzende Möglichkeiten von den total überfüllten servern umsonst wegzutransen)


----------



## Pacster (8. August 2009)

Ja, ZAM...ich kann auch mal nett sein. Bin aber auch übermüdet...:-P


----------



## offspringer05 (8. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Also bei mir waren es immer nur leichte Behinderungen...die auch nur in Stratholme auftraten...und keine 20 Sekunden dauerten. Allerdings habe ich mich auch nicht in highend raid-instanzen rumgetrieben und bin auf keinen überfüllten Server gewesen(da seid ihr aber selbst Schuld wenn ihr auf die letzten überfüllten Blutdurst-Drecksserver wollt. Euch werden schließlich Server empfohlen und es gab dutzende Möglichkeiten von den total überfüllten servern umsonst wegzutransen)



Wieso sollte ich auf nen leeren Server transen? Ich kann doch wohl erwarten, dass das Spiel funktioniert wenn ich schon dafür bezahle. Das ist eine Dienstleistung die mir zusteht.


----------



## Syvius (8. August 2009)

Ich finde wenn man WOW mag will man ja eigentlich nur Gutes hören, was ja dann für die Buffed-Seite ein dickes Plus für ihre Seite ist.

Und Buffed finde ich eigentlich auch übersichtlicher als WOW-Szene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (8. August 2009)

offspringer05 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich auf nen leeren Server transen? Ich kann doch wohl erwarten, dass das Spiel funktioniert wenn ich schon dafür bezahle. Das ist eine Dienstleistung die mir zusteht.



Natürlich darfst du dann auch damit rechnen, dass es bei einem überfüllten Servern, bzw. in diesem Fall sogar Realmpool, häufer Probleme gibt als bei einem, der von Blizzard empfohlen wollte. Ich kann mich da nur Pacster anschließen, dass es eure eigene Schuld ist, wenn ihr euch auf solchen Servern aufhält.


----------



## Pacster (8. August 2009)

offspringer05 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich auf nen leeren Server transen? Ich kann doch wohl erwarten, dass das Spiel funktioniert wenn ich schon dafür bezahle. Das ist eine Dienstleistung die mir zusteht.




Weil die einzige Alternative seitens Blizzards nun mal das Abschotten von Servern ist, sobald eine gewisse Anzahl an Spielern einen Char dort besitzt....oder halt die Warteschlange noch früher einzuführen. Server haben nun mal nicht unendlich Kapazität und müssen ja auch noch wirtschaftlich sein. Die Dienstleistung funktioniert optimal wenn du dich verhälst, wie vom Dienstleister empfohlen....ansonsten kommt es halt zu Behinderungen(siehe auch: Schlange an der Supermarktkasse. Jeden Tag das gleiche Problem, weil die Kunden sich einfach nicht optimal verteilen)


----------



## Kipp (8. August 2009)

wieso sollte buffed über probleme berichten die jeder ingame sieht? glaubt ihr blizz liest bei buffed mit und macht was die sagen?


----------



## offspringer05 (8. August 2009)

Kipp schrieb:


> wieso sollte buffed über probleme berichten die jeder ingame sieht? glaubt ihr blizz liest bei buffed mit und macht was die sagen?



Wieso sollte eine Tageszeitung über Problem in der Welt berichten? Glaub ihr, die Politiker lesen die Zeitung und machen, was die sagt?

/Ironie off


----------



## Pacster (8. August 2009)

offspringer05 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte eine Tageszeitung über Problem in der Welt berichten? Glaub ihr, die Politiker lesen die Zeitung und machen, was die sagt?
> 
> /Ironie off




Nö, aber die Wähler lesen sie...und die Politiker wissen das sie die Wähler alle 4 Jahre als Stimmvieh brauchen....;-)


----------



## Ykon (8. August 2009)

offspringer05 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte eine Tageszeitung über Problem in der Welt berichten? Glaub ihr, die Politiker lesen die Zeitung und machen, was die sagt?
> 
> /Ironie off



Es ist ein Onlinerollenspiel, das kannst du nicht mit der Wirklichkeit vergleichen. Ich denke es ist klar, welche Ursachen es hat, wenn es zu Problemen in WoW kommt wie Serverinstabilität, Disconnects, Lags usw. Und ich finde, sie müssten nicht einzelnt in einer News erläutert werden.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ja, ZAM...ich kann auch mal nett sein. Bin aber auch übermüdet...:-P



Ja - das hat mich total verwirrt. *g*


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2009)

@offspringer95

Wir haben "uns auf die Fahne geschrieben" zu berichten und zu unterhalten, nicht mit halb- und ohne Hintergrundwissen zu hetzen.
News sind Infos - Artikel Infos, Guides und Unterhaltung.  Zum Testen und beurteilen diverser Spieltitel gibt es das Magazin - und Spieletests orientieren sich am Spielinhalt und globalen(!!!) Einflüssen - nicht an einzelnen Serverproblemen oder persönlichen Unzufriedenheiten Einzelner über irgendwelche Änderungen.

Beispiel - Ein vernünftiger Artikel zu irgendwelchen Serverproblemen würde Recherchen erfordern, zu denen du vom jeweiligen Spielhersteller nicht die entsprechenden Infos bekommst. Also würde der Artikel nur auf Spekulationen und Hörensagen aufbauen (Subjektivität) und zudem auf keinen Fall zu schnellere Bearbeitung von eventuellen Problemen führen.


----------



## Pacster (8. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben "uns auf die Fahne geschrieben" zu berichten und zu unterhalten, nicht mit halb- und ohne Hintergrundwissen zu hetzen.




Richtig, denn mit halb- und ohne Hintergundwissen zu hetzen, ist meine Aufgabe. Und da lasse ich mir auch nicht in mein Monopol reinquatschen...schließlich habe ich mir das mühsam erarbeitet....;-)


----------



## Fusssi (8. August 2009)

Wozu sollte Buffed sich die mühe machen es gibt do das Forum hier xD.

Und wenn wir gerade dabei sind: Wer so feige is und sich zum flamen nen neuen acc anlegt, sollte ma schön lockerluftig alles baumeln lassen.


----------



## offspringer05 (8. August 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Wozu sollte Buffed sich die mühe machen es gibt do das Forum hier xD.
> 
> Und wenn wir gerade dabei sind: Wer so feige is und sich zum flamen nen neuen acc anlegt, sollte ma schön lockerluftig alles baumeln lassen.



Das ist kein Zweitaccount, ich hatte bis jetzt einfach noch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (9. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> [...]
> hingegen sind Lags, kurzzeitige Serverausfälle, oder leichte Behinderungen beim Betreten einer Instanz wohl bei keinem Spiel großartig thematisiert worden(und schon gar nicht die subjektive Meinung irgendeines Teils der Community)...sonst hätten wir das komplette letzte Jahr wohl mit AoC-News verbracht.....;-)


Für so etwas ist noch am ehesten der Podcast gedacht würde ich behaupten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

